# Does anyone have a Micronor baby?



## stinkerbean's mom (May 7, 2002)

I have been on Micronor for 1 year, and during the last 6 months or so, my periods have been coming later and later. This month it has yet to arrive-- I have 4 days of pills left in the pack. I have an appointment to take a pg test next Tues.
Anyways, I was wondering if anyone has gotten pregnant while on Micronor?


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I took Micronor for a year after my first was born. My period returned at 10 months, then I continued on the pills for two more months, but I didn't ovulate until I was done with the pills. At least I never had any of the ovulation symptoms, and I had no sexual drive, so I was glad to go back to using condoms. My doctor told me that about after a year (when she assumed my daughter would be done nursing or at least would have cut way back), I would need to switch to the other kind of pill that is more effective. So I would say it is possible to get pregnant on any of the pills, but more possible on Micronor.

Hoping you get the test results you want!


----------



## stinkerbean's mom (May 7, 2002)

Hi, Amywillo! Thanks for responding. I took a pg test this morning(I couldn't wait until Tues--too much anticipation LOL) It was negative. But I will take another test next week just to make sure. I would love to have anohter baby right now, but unfortunately now would not be good timing.


----------



## TinaB3 (Sep 17, 2006)

I am pregnant with a Micronor baby and know two other moms personally who got pregnant on Micronor.


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

Twice. Lydia is 5.5 and William is 4. I was also exclusively breastfeeding when I got pregnant.


----------



## PGNPORTLAND (Jul 9, 2005)

omigod!
I am EBF and taking micronor and thought I was pretty well protected . . . . but "luckily" I have no sex drive so no chance of pregnancy. I went off the micronor for a few days cause I ran out of pills and started again today. but the few days I was off I thought I started feeling my sex drive coming back. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

